

These Companies Build The Technology Used To Spy On You  - madradavid
http://www.forbes.com/sites/runasandvik/2013/11/20/these-companies-build-the-technology-used-to-spy-on-you/

======
csmuk
Interestingly, I've actually been put forward as an interviewee for two of the
companies on the front of the linked page (Gamma + Cobham) by your usual
nefarious job agents trying to get anyone in anywhere for a chunk of
commission. My speciality is code, data and operational security so I assume
they were interested on that basis.

The agencies and the companies themselves describe them in a completely
different fashion, almost as if they have to hide what they really do to get
people interested.

I turned both down on the telephone interview stating my objection and why.

The agent gave me a face full over it because I embarrassed him to his
clients. I told him to pick some better clients.

I get the feeling that a lot of these places hide what they do until you get
there. The agents will sell you to whoever as well. Watch where you step.

~~~
RuCrazy
Good for you! Very nice to hear and be bold!

------
welder
Direct link to the list:

[https://www.privacyinternational.org/sii/](https://www.privacyinternational.org/sii/)

